# CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS OF THE CMHR RAFFLE



## Gini (Jul 21, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations to the winners of the CMHR raffle... A big thank you to all that have bought tickets for the chance to win. CMHR and the rescues appreciate all of you!!!![/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]THE WINNERS ARE[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=24pt]Peggy Porter of ALBAHURST Miniature Horse Ranch[/SIZE]*







*[SIZE=24pt]Tommy and Dawn Thompson of Lost Spokes Miniature Horse Ranch[/SIZE]*






*[SIZE=12pt]Again thank you ALL!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## Betty B (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 23, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]Congratulations to Peggy and the Thompson's!!









[/SIZE]


----------

